# Looking for job opportunity



## Jo5887 (May 7, 2017)

I'd been a member in this site since 2017 and now I moved in Loganholme Queensland. I applied jobs online however I don't get any luck. In my home country, I was an Inbound consultant( service to sell ) from Telstra Global Contact Center (Philippines). I'm aware that I'm not English(language) native speaker but I understand,speak,read and write. I'm looking for job or any open position related to my work experience or cleaning work. I need help here because I feel hopeless. Every time I send my resume seems most companies disregard my application or my experienced.Thank you in advance.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Jo5887 said:


> I'd been a member in this site since 2017 and now I moved in Loganholme Queensland. I applied jobs online however I don't get any luck. In my home country, I was an Inbound consultant( service to sell ) from Telstra Global Contact Center (Philippines). I'm aware that I'm not English(language) native speaker but I understand,speak,read and write. I'm looking for job or any open position related to my work experience or cleaning work. I need help here because I feel hopeless. Every time I send my resume seems most companies disregard my application or my experienced.Thank you in advance.


Have you considered getting some local qualifications in a field where there is a greater demand for workers?
If you do a Certificate 3 in Aged Care you would have a good chance of getting work.


----------



## Jo5887 (May 7, 2017)

I'd contacted one of the training centre here in my place and offered to take cert 4(aged care). I had experience before overseas as well. I'll probably attend the training to have local qualifications.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Jo5887 said:


> I'd contacted one of the training centre here in my place and offered to take cert 4(aged care). I had experience before overseas as well. I'll probably attend the training to have local qualifications.


They may or may not offer recognition of prior learning, it just depends on what qualifications you can provide, however a local cert 3 would certainly get you work. Good luck


----------



## Jo5887 (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the info @aussiesteve.


----------



## cegor (Feb 26, 2018)

Jo5887 said:


> I'd been a member in this site since 2017 and now I moved in Loganholme Queensland. I applied jobs online however I don't get any luck.


have you considered calling agencies when you see the jobs posted?

if you are emailing your cv you know who you are sending it to, right? how about following up with a phone call to tell them you are really interested in the job.

when you send your cv online do you also send a cover letter? if so, why not mention on it what type of visa you hold this way they know you have the rights to work in Australia.....

just a thought


----------

